# Foxpro in MN



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Was in my local gun shop yesterday. I was talking to a guy I know and told him that I bought a foxpro last year. He said they were illegal to use in MN because of the remote. Is this true. I know that we can't use remotes for spinners. Looked in the regs. but couldn't find anything.


----------



## carson57 (Sep 26, 2008)

.223-beni said:


> Was in my local gun shop yesterday. I was talking to a guy I know and told him that I bought a foxpro last year. He said they were illegal to use in MN because of the remote. Is this true. I know that we can't use remotes for spinners. Looked in the regs. but couldn't find anything.


Not true to my knowledge. I know multiple people that use remote callers in my hunting region. Maybe he was trying to protect areas he hunts???


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

You can use any form of call/decoy when hunting predators in MN. No restricitons to that. If you are hunting big game or waterfowl, you can not use remote callers and or live decoys.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

E-mailed DNR and they said " e-callers are legal, but if you use a remote, you have to get a permit from a enforcement officer". I never saw anything in the rule book about that!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I would ask them to send the form to you then. I do not bilieve there is a form. they are just trying to push their weight around. If they can't prove it in the laws and regulations then they can't enforce it. I do know that if you use two way radios when hunting coyotes in minesota that you need to have a signed permit. It is easy to fill out and takes about 2 to 3 weeks to get back. A permit on a remote control caller is a little over the top. If MN ever wants to become a state that a sportsman is proud to be in then they need wake up and see the direction the western states are going.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

I emailed them and low and behold there is a form to be filled out. It is the same form to use your cellphone or a radio.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sigcopper said:


> I emailed them and low and behold there is a form to be filled out. It is the same form to use your cellphone or a radio.


 WOW, me must be breaking the law than


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Isnt the yote unregulated game in MN.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

NO NO NO NO... We got that law changed a year or two ago. I think that was two years ago now... Anyway, you can use a remote controlled caller.

You can also use a remote control to operate a dog's training collar. That used to be illegal too!


----------

